# Generator earths.



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Lads.

Can you put your heads around this one. When installing a generator - single or 3 phase ) I ensure that the star (Wye) point is connected to neutral and earth via an electrode. This stops the metal frame of the generator becoming live in respect of a live (hot) connection to earth via faulty live to earth from equipment- as would happen if the generator was left 'free floating' ie' the casing at the same potential as the ground it was stood upon.

What problems can you see if 1. Keeping the generator section 'floating'.
2. Bonding N/E via a spike.

I can see that shock situations can occur in '2' only if you had contact with a live side winding and the faulty appliance grounding to earth - but in both instances what else do you see.

A client asked me today why I was fitting an electrode and not the generator Supplier. Off the top of my head that's all I could come up with.

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Dunno! 

On the few occasions we have fitted them the supplier has asked us to install an electrode, so we have. They ask...we do...they pay..we don't query. :laughing: Works well

You could always quote...

HSE 
Wiring Regs
Nano technology
Current practice
Price of kiwi fruit
Thursday
:thumbup:


----------

